# Two 6lb flats or a 12lb packer cut brisket for a party?



## durrangojim (Aug 16, 2018)

Newbie here. First of all thanks to all of you who post here for this great resource! About 6 weeks ago I smoked my first 5 lb brisket in my MES 30. Turned out pretty good but took way longer than I antcipated because it was my first time and I had some smoke issues (not enough because it was in the mid 90s that day) and didn't have a probe thermometer to check the temp. Anyway, long story short, my son asked me to make another brisket for his family birthday party because he like the first one so much. I bought a remote thermoeter with two probes so I should be set with that. So here's my questions:

1. Since this is only my second brisket should I buy two 6lb flats or one 12lb packer. We'll have about 14 people at the party and will have hot dogs and some other stuff to eat.
2. If I get the packer should I separate it before smoking?
3. I understand the time is dependent on the thickness of the meat. The party is at 4pm and we'd plan to eat at 5. If I don't separate I was planning on putting the brisket in the smoker at 4am, and then wrapping in foil when it hit the stall. I was counting on about 12 hours total. I don't think I have time to make burnt ends so will sliced point still taste good?
If I do separate, or bought two separate flats I thought I could put it in at about 9am because the two pieces would be thinner than the one. Am I thinking correctly?
4. I bought an AMNPS and plan to use that with hickory pellets. How many hours should I smoke it for? I don't want to make the smoke too strong because I don't know everyone's tastes. 

I think that's it! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ristau5741 (Aug 16, 2018)

I just did 2 6 lb brisket flats a few weeks ago,  ran about 10 hours.  8 hours in smoker and 2 hours in oven at 250, came out at 204 deg.   I'd recommend similar, do two flats, and when you hit the stall at 160-170, pull, wrap, and put in over until it's done, spend some time at the party with guests, nobody want's to be cooking all day without enjoying the party.

with a full packer, with the point, will take considerably longer, since it's so thick.

what size AMNPS did you get?  the smoke time will depend on the amount of pellets that can fit in it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2018)

If I were you I would go with the packer, they are much easier to cook right.
There is just not enough fat in a flat to get a nice moist & juicy piece of meat unless you are very experienced at doing so. One the other hand a packer will come out good even if you have to trim off some of the thin part of the flat & pitch it. Now if you have a Sous Vide circulator, then you can make a flat that will melt in your mouth.
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm with Al, I would go with the packer; while it will take longer, it is easier to get better results. I would not separate before cooking. Sliced point still tastes good, just a bit different from the flat.

You didn't mention what temp you were cooking at. I would recommend putting the meat on at 4:00 AM and cooking at 275 to 300. Depending on the size, should be finished in 10 hours or so.

I would smoke for at least 4 hours, but there isn't anything wrong with smoking for the entire cook. Not sure which AMNPS you purchased, but if one of the mazes, fill it, light one end, and let it burn throughout.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bregent (Aug 16, 2018)

Yep, I'd go with the packer. I always trim off the thin part of the flat, and freeze to grind up later. 
I would only separate flat and point if you plan on doing burnt ends, otherwise keep it whole.


----------



## durrangojim (Aug 16, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I'm with Al, I would go with the packer; while it will take longer, it is easier to get better results. I would not separate before cooking. Sliced point still tastes good, just a bit different from the flat.
> 
> You didn't mention what temp you were cooking at. I would recommend putting the meat on at 4:00 AM and cooking at 275 to 300. Depending on the size, should be finished in 10 hours or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses. I just got back from costco and bought a 13.5lb prime packer. I know you said not to separate it but the thing looks so big I'm not sure it will fit in my MES 30 if I don't separate it. I'm assuming if I keep it as one piece I should put the probe in the thickest part of the brisket between the point and flat? Sorry for asking so many questions, I just want to try to do my best to make this turn out well. 
I was planning on cooking it at 225 because that's what I did my other one but I'm willing to try 275.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 16, 2018)

I think you made the right call with the packer. I don't know about the size of the 30" smoker. I have an offset so that's never a concern. If you do perhaps trim a bit of the very thin edge you can get the whole thing to find across your smoker. I've also seen some of the folks here take the trimmings and cook them above the brisket on the top rack. That stuff renders during the cook and bastes the brisket with it's own natural juices. Sounds like a good way to go if you ask me. I would definitely try to keep the point and flat in tact and not separate them if you can avoid it. Good luck with your cook. 

George


----------

